# Where to find newest Realtek RTL8186D/8111D Driver for Windows7?



## puma99dk| (Jul 2, 2011)

as topic says i want the newest ethernet driver for my onboard Realtek RTL8186D/8111D onboard ethernet, for Windows 7 x86 i already got this one from Windows update and can't find a newer there:

"Realtek - Network - Realtek PCIe GBE Family Controller

Installation date: ‎17-‎05-‎2011 21:38

Installation status: Successful

Update type: Optional

Realtek Network software update released in March, 2011

More information: 
http://winqual.microsoft.com/support/?driverid=20417949

Help and Support: 
http://support.microsoft.com/select/?target=hub"

so if anyone can find a link if there is a newer one out, i would luv to have it, thx in advance ^^;


----------



## 95Viper (Jul 2, 2011)

Realtek Software: Drivers & Utilities


----------



## puma99dk| (Jul 2, 2011)

thx 95Viper downloaded and installed though Windows Device Manager ^^


----------



## Kreij (Jul 2, 2011)

Stickied at the top of the General Hardware section is a Mfg Support thread with lots of links to manufacturers.
Ironically, Realtek is not in the list in this case, but it's a good starting point, and I am sure CS would add it to the OP if you asked him.


----------

